# SNCF LGB Steam Loco 141R



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

These LGB Mikado models had 'a good manufacturing run' and as we know were sold in different guises. I had reports of various falures which took the shine off them a little, although in five years of ownership I have had no trouble.
At 1.22 scale, in my opinion they looked somewhat large if they ran with other rolling stock other than LGB.
The only 'saving grace' is that the original prototypes were not large by American standards and they fitted into the European scene rather well.
Nevertheless in model form and with a large choice of different scale rolling stock, I would be interested to hearwhat folk are hanging on behind these.

Check my stock out on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkHoPa2PEbM


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*I have the southern version, great little loco. *


----------

